# 87 300ZX Front Apron



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

Man I've been looking for a new 87 style front apron forever. I need one that's preferably black, Come on Todd. Gimme yours.


----------



## Xorti7 (Dec 27, 2004)

Just go to z31.com and post an add, i did the other day and got a couple replies from people. Mines the same body style too, so you should have some luck there. I also got a bunch of people telling me its not worth it. They said they bought it, put it on, and decided against it the same day. I dunno what the deal is with that, but enough people did it to convince me not to get one.


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

Ummm I talking about the stock front apron... the bottom of mine has broke off.


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

Get a TBO lip.


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

JAMESZ said:


> Get a TBO lip.


Tell me where and how much. I can do 150-200 bucks but the last time I tried to get a brand new one the shipping was outrageous.


----------



## Xorti7 (Dec 27, 2004)

oh, i thought you ment a the stock car bra, nvm


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

Fabricate one out of a lobster and a stick

If I get the parts car I want I will ship you one, but dont wait for me- it may be months


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

0341TODD said:


> Fabricate one out of a lobster and a stick
> 
> If I get the parts car I want I will ship you one, but dont wait for me- it may be months



yay! Yeah and how hard would it be to get that TBO lip so flow in. Prolly would have to have another couple hundred bucks for someone to install and paint it nice.


----------

